# Wheels



## PaulPaladin (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey guys. New member....Just picked up a '66 Goat. PHS documented and pretty clean and original except for the TH350 that replaced the factory 2-speed Powerglide.

NEED NEW RIMS badly....I've got these ugly "police car" rims on it, and am trying to decide between the Rallye I and Rallye II's. Have 14x7's all around now, with 235's on the front and 245's on the back.

Can someone confirm the bolt pattern and offset, and also any references on places to get a set of rims would be appreciated.

Thanks, 

Paul C


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

Wheel Vintiques is a good place to go for OE vintage wheels. We had them make some ralley wheels for our Roadrunner 15X10 and 15X7. They have a lot of choices.

http://www.wheelvintiques.com/

5-4.75 
5-120.65 is the metric size

14X7 have an 8mm offset. So it is pretty close to center and the centerbore is 70.70mm

These guys might have what you are looking for.....


----------



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

depending on your budget check out www.introwheels.com www.americanracing.com 17 inch intro vista wheels look good they are like the old hurst wheels.






here is a 67 GTO with the 17inch intro vista wheels


http://www.streetdreamstexas.com/update.php?command=showimage&pk=67-1652


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

66 GTO - Rally I's
67 GTO - Rally II's

Both were with 14x6 rims on a 7.75" tire.


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

:agree 
The only "Rally" type wheel available in '66 was the Rally I, and it was 14X6 (part number 9781264). The Rally I wheel was continued through 1968, but the Rally II wheel became an available option starting in 1967 along with the Rally I. The Rally I wheel was the same wheel from 1965 through 1968, but the center cap used from 1966-68 was different from the 65 center cap.

Starting in 67, the Rally II was available in the 14X6 size. There was a different wheel used on disc brake (part number 9787279) versus non-disc brake cars (part number 9789329). The 14X6 size Rally II was used through 1971 (part number 485456 from 69-71). If you wanted a wider wheel in '71, you could get the Honeycomb wheel, which was a 14X7 (part number 483084). Starting in '72, the Rally II was available in 14X7 (485455) and 15X7 sizes (485454).

Reproduction Rally Wheels are available from all the GTO parts suppliers, and they come in sizes and widths not originally available from GM (you can now buy 15X7 Rally I's).


----------



## PaulPaladin (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for the input. I'm partial to the "classic" look and I found Rallye I's at YearOne.


----------



## jim's68 (May 1, 2006)

GasTiresandOil said:


> 66 GTO - Rally I's
> 67 GTO - Rally II's
> 
> Both were with 14x6 rims on a 7.75" tire.


I have a 67 GTO w/14" rims not stock. I plan on putting a 15x7 Rally on the car. But I want new radials. what is the biggest tire that will fit under this stock ride and not rub the fenders? Thinking about 235/70/15 or 225/70/15.
I read some guys run 245/60's on the rear which I may run but 235 or 225/60's look small height wise? Need help & pic's thanks.
Jim


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

anmracing said:


> Wheel Vintiques is a good place to go for OE vintage wheels. We had them make some ralley wheels for our Roadrunner 15X10 and 15X7. They have a lot of choices.
> 
> Wheel Vintiques
> 
> ...


I looked at wheel vint. I hatre to say it but they are much less on Amazon plus free shipping for Ralleys which is for a 65 gto.


----------

